# Yellow Terribilis



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

A good friend of mine has some yellow Terribilis for sale here in Florida, $50 each, can be delivered most any where here in the state. I could also do him a favor and probably bring some to Atlanta on my next trip up if anyone there is interested, PM me for details.
Mark


----------

